# R.I.P Jimmy



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Jimmy (nick named Loki by sekhmet) , the fan footed gecko I was taking care of for a friend had to euthinised today to save his suffering. I know his owner will miss him dearly, and although Sekhmet and I only cared for him for a few days he will be missed by us both too. I just wish we could have done more to help save him.

Sad face from both Sekhmet and I. 

R.I.P Jimmy


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

That's so sad!  R.I.P. little jimmy! Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

r.i.p buddy all the criks heads u can eat now thanks alot incubuss for makin his surfferin easier


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> r.i.p buddy all the criks heads u can eat now thanks alot incubuss for makin his surfferin easier


Your welcome mate, see you at the weekend.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Jimmy eace:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww so sad 

R.I.P Jimmy


----------

